
Transaction Tracing for Node.js with Trace Sequences, Waterfalls, Flame Graph - tilt
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/transaction-tracing-node-js-root-cause/?utm_source=StrongLoop+Newsletter&utm_campaign=4e53ae7437-June_2015_Newsletter4_6_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5cdaff72d5-4e53ae7437-275228157
======
rmgraham
The split graph showing async vs. sync time seems like it would be useful, but
I'm having difficulty thinking of an actual use case..

If the function is largely async, it won't show up as a CPU spike so you won't
even know to look at it, but if it shows up as a CPU spike then it's not
likely to have a very large async component...

------
sickeythecat
Is there a quickstart?

~~~
shubhra51
This help ?
[http://docs.strongloop.com/display/SLC/Tracing](http://docs.strongloop.com/display/SLC/Tracing)

